# I feel like it's too soon.. But we're getting another chi!



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

A week after Max passed away, my mam was already looking for another chi!  She said she's definitely not replacing Max, but it's too lonely and quiet without a chi in the house!

When I came on chi-people to tell you all about Max's death, I was still hysterical, so I said I'd never get another chi again! But after having a little time to come to terms with Max's death, I've realised I need chis in my life and it *is* too quiet and lonely without Max here!  

Anyways.. The puppies were due on the 3rd of December. My mam rang the breeder on Wednesday night.. Yesterday the breeder rang us and said her chi went into labour 20 mins after my mam had rang! :lol: So the puppies were born yesterday at 5am, there are 2 boys and 2 girls! The breeder sent us a picture today.. There's a blue boy and a chocolate boy but we can't decide (we definitely want another boy!)! :lol: if we had the money, we'd get both!! We were meant to go and see him this weekened but the weather is just too bad and dangerous, we were on the bus last night and it nearly crashed because it was sliding all over the road!  just our luck lol!

Here's a picture.. It's not very big though! (There's another girl but she's not in the photo because she's not doing too good )

Edit: Got a bigger photo~ hehe! 










Do you think we're rushing into it? I feel like we are, and I feel so guilty because Max just died and he was my baby.. He was the only dog we ever had from cradle to grave..  But then.. The thought of getting another chi is giving us something to smile about because we've been so devestated over Max dying. We were hoping that Max's spirit would be in the new puppy somehow.. :lol:

Can anyone tell me from experience.. If you lost a chi in the past, did getting a new chi help the pain or make the pain worse..?

Like I said, I feel extremely guilty.. But I'd be lying if I said I wasn't excited! He should be coming home at the end of January (I think)! :hello1:

What do you think? Chocolate or blue?!?!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

What fantastic news and how exciting for you!
Max will always be in your heart and it goes without saying that you are not replacing him. People deal with things diffrently and quite often having another chi to focus on will help take the pain away and help you remember all the good times you had together.

Think of the new chi like a new chapter in your life, but knowing you can always flick back to the last and see the happy memories of Max.
I think they are both gorgeous but I think I would pick the Blue baby. I've always loved that blue colouring in dogs xx


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I have no experience as our family dog died 12 years ago but I don't think it's too soon or a replacement max wouldn't want you to be sad he'd want you to love another chi! His memory will always be there!

I'd wait to see their faces and personality rather than go by colour


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think if another puppy will help you all with the grieving process then go for it,you have to do what is right for you,some people wait years others like you want another one soon.Good luck they look lovely.So many puppies will be here next year


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

When I lost my 1st chi (Midgies mom), it was devastating for me. My mom was having problems and had taken the pick of the litter which was Midgie. Out of 5 baby chis, Midgie was the one that resembled her mother the most body-wise. I was actually watching 2 dogs for my mom, the other a corgi. When she was ready for them back, she said I might as well keep Midgie, she's mine anyway. I couldn't let her go anyway. Since the death of Midgie's mom, I feel like I've got an obsessive hole on Midgie. It seems that she has the same hold on me. Her mother wasn't anything like she is. Midgie has to know where I am all the time and be with me constantly. I'm surprised she doesn't have anxiety separation. 
There's a reason for everything & everything always works out. I think it's great you're getting a new chi. I know your wounds are still wide open and it hurts, but a new chi is a wonderful way to heal the heart and help you remember all the wonderful times Max has brought you. There isn't a day that goes by that I look at Midgie and remember her mom. She's gone now 4 years.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

yay!! blue! x


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Each person deals with losing a beloved pet in their own way and that's OK. I didn't want another dog after losing my Bichon girl, Lacy, but my Bichon boy, Cosmo, was lonely without another dog, so I got Lavender. She didn't replace Lacy, but she makes me smile and keeps Cosmo company. She's much loved and a welcome addition to my family. Lacy will always be in my heart and I miss her every day, but I will always believe Lacy sent Lavender to come and live with me and Cosmo. Sharing your love with another little one will help ease the pain. I'm sure if the ones we've lost could tell us how they feel, they would tell us to love again and give another pet the wonderful life they had. 

Jeanette


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think you have to do what's right for you.
I dont know how i would feel if i lost any of the chis.
I think maybe if i had only one, then it would feel very empty without any in my house, cause they are just the best wee dogs.
Everyone knows you wouldnt be trying to replace Max, it would be impossible, but having a wee pup to love may help you a lot.

Wait and see the pups in person, and am sure you will know which to go for.
Good luck whatever you decide. x


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Sarah this is good news to hear There is nothing more that warms the heart than having a new little puppy. Your love for Max will never change and that memory is special. Sharing that love and giving this little one a forever home will create new memories for you and your mom too
I love both the colors, but maybe go and visit awhile with the puppies and then make your decision.
Hugs...Darlene


----------



## codyann (Sep 8, 2010)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> A week after Max passed away, my mam was already looking for another chi!  She said she's definitely not replacing Max, but it's too lonely and quiet without a chi in the house!
> 
> When I came on chi-people to tell you all about Max's death, I was still hysterical, so I said I'd never get another chi again! But after having a little time to come to terms with Max's death, I've realised I need chis in my life and it *is* too quiet and lonely without Max here!
> 
> ...


hey ai know exactly what you mean i lost my pekingese about 3 years ago and i felt how you do now,i must admit it took me about a year to get over him and then i got another dog (roxi my chihuahua) i dont think that getting another chi will make your pain worse i think it will hep you, i dont think you should feel guilty getting another dog im sure max would of liked you to be happy and cry over him. you will never forget max and by getting another chihuahua you aint replacing him, so have you decided what colour you want?


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you everyone!  From what everyone has said, it looks like hopefully getting a new chi to ease the pain!

Depending on how bad the roads are (from the snow/ice) we're planning on going to see the puppies tomorrow afternoon and pick which one we want!  I'll try and gets lots of photos!

It's been like 10 years since we had a *baby* (puppy) in the house~ hehe! We've been looking up puppy checklists and stuff online.. We forgot how much stuff is needed for them! :lol: But it's very exciting and we've been thinking back to the happy times of when Max was born and we were so excited for him to come home from the breeder~ hehe!  ♥♥♥♥


----------



## AshtrayGirl (Nov 19, 2010)

there's a saying in my country, that roughly translates to "you heal a dog bite with another dog's fur". it's meant for romantic heartbreak, but i think it suits the pain we feel when we lose one of our babies. even our family vet says so, the best thing to not feel so devastated about losing a pet is getting another one. you are never replacing your baby, dogs are so unique, so you will never forget the memories you have with your dog. but a new baby will definitely give you something to smile about


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I would have a hard time deciding they are all soooo cute!!! I think it is a good time if you feel it is right. You aren't replacing Max at all. your just starting a new chapter. Just think of how lucky this new pup will be to have you and how lucky you are to have him. I can't wait to see who you choose.

Lori


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't think you are rushing into it.
I got Mateo about a month after Poco passed.
The hole he left in my world was unbearable.

I went through the ' I can't get another dog, he was so special ' torture, but
if his life taught me anything, it's that there is nothing like sharing life with a dog. 

After a couple weeks of constant crying and staring at the wall, I started to realize I could spend the next 3 years doing that, and it wouldn't change.
I still miss Poco dearly, but that shouldn't be an excuse to not give another dog a loving home.


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Max knows you aren't thinking of replacing him! It gets quiet for sure.

And i'm biased but I LOVE blues AND chocolates! But I agree with Sarah, wait and see their little faces!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

@ jazzman, what you just explained is exactly how I am feeling!  I think you're right.. He'll be in my heart forever.



OMG GUYS I'M TOO EXCITED TO SLEEP! I NEED TO TELL YOU! :lol:

Well.. Because both boths are such a beautiful colour.. We've being going crazy.. We just CAN'T pick! :lol: Anyways.. We have first dibs on the puppy, and we're pretty sure no one else has showed interest in the other little boy yet so...
If the other boy is available.. WE'RE PUTTING DEPOSITS DOWN FOR BOTH BOYS TOMORROW!!!!!! OMG!!! WE'RE SO EXCITED!   

One little thing is worrying us though.. We've never had 2 dogs at once before.. Do you think the boys will fight?! The breeder has been breeding chihuahuas for over 35 years and she said all her chis are very placid and nice natured.. But we're just worried about fighting! Will them being brothers and together from birth make a difference? Like I said.. I've had no experience with owning more than 1 dog at a time :lol: lol!

By the way.. I managed to get a bigger and higher quality photo so you can see them better! 

The chocolate one has a little white spot on the back of his neck which I find sooo cute! :lol:











I just hope the roads aren't too icy tomorrow so we can get to the breeder's house!

Will keep you updated!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

<3 Sarah <3 said:


> @ jazzman, what you just explained is exactly how I am feeling!  I think you're right.. He'll be in my heart forever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have 2 now, a boy and a girl and to be honest I think she was meaner than he ever was.

We just got him neutered and the changes are night and day - i'm not sure if he's still feeling down but he's so cuddly and snuggly toward her, very unusual. 

I think if you neuter them you shouldn't have any problem, just my opinion.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Aww! Congrats so much! Two puppies, that's really exciting! 
I don't have any experience, but I think litter mates in general that grow up together in the same home have more of a tendency to fight each other because they did so as young puppies. However, as they get older, it can get more intense and escalate into more of a dominance issue. (This is just something I've heard from Cesear Millian, but it makes sense, right? lol) 
If you step in immediately and let them know it will not be tolerated, *you are pack leader*, it really shouldn't be an issue for very long. And then when they're neutered they'll calm down, too. 
Be sure to let us know what happens! Cross my fingers roads are clear for you and your mom!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

so happy and excited for you! 
Wow two puppies at once...whew good luck with that. I love blue and choc. but i think blue would be my fave.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh wow how cool you are getting both!
I dont have experience with 2 pups at once, but i did bring home my 2 girls at the same time.
Daisy was almost 3 and Darla was 8 weeks, and they hadnt really met at the breeders cause Daisy had just had a litter (well it ended up one wee boy) of her own.
They bonded imediately and are still so close now.
I know it's totally different though, but still it was double the fun. lol
I did however get 2 kittens together. haha!!
That worked out great!

It will be double the work and training for you, but if you have the time and patience am sure it should work out.
It should also help them settle quicker too those first few days and nights especially.
Like Darcie said, you will have to be a strong leader from day one.

I seriously couldnt have picked from them either by the way. haha!!
You could choose names that go together, like i did with my 2 cats.
I called them Lily and Herman (big Munsters fan) lol
If had been 2 boys i was going to call them Starksy and Hutch, or Crocket and Tubs.
If 2 girls, it was Cagney and Lacey.
I like old 80s police shows if you cant tell. hehe!!

Hope you can get to the breeders tomorrow anyhow. x


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Terri said:


> You could choose names that go together, like i did with my 2 cats.
> I called them Lily and Herman (big Munsters fan) lol
> If had been 2 boys i was going to call them Starksy and Hutch, or Crocket and Tubs.
> If 2 girls, it was Cagney and Lacey.
> I like old 80s police shows if you cant tell. hehe!!


Omgosh that's adorable. Lily and Herman. 
Such a good idea to name them "together" since you're getting them together. Personally, I wouldn't go with anything other than Mario and Luigi. Hands down!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I will never go another day of my life without a chihuahua, so I will either intentionally overlap, or buy one in the next 2-3 days lol. That's just me, though, but no, i don't think its too soon, its not a replacement just a new joy.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> Omgosh that's adorable. Lily and Herman.
> Such a good idea to name them "together" since you're getting them together. Personally, I wouldn't go with anything other than Mario and Luigi. Hands down!


HEHE Thanks!!
Mario and Luigi is cool too.
The possiblites are endless when you get 2 together.


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

When I lost my first chi I thought I wouold go crazy(literally). I was hearing him and could not deal with the lonliness. I decided to contact his breeder and see if she would have any puppies from his parents and was so happy to discover she had a male and female that were a few weeks old. I decided on the female, waited a few weeks for her to be ready and then the whole family drove the 18 hours there and 18 back to get her during a hurricane lol. Bailey is special to me and she makes me feel like I at least still have a part of my Dexter. I am partial to the chocolates but you will be happy either way. Good Luck!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

hehehe 

well, there'll be both me and my mam so we'll have 2 people for training, etc!  We can't decide on names yet, I hope we get both because my mam wanted to name the puppy a greek or roman name, and I wanted to name it a Korean or Japanese name! :lol: lol!!!

Still waiting to see if the roads are okay - If my auntie will still take us we should be going in about 2 hours! I really hope we can make it!

I'm not looking forward to the training part though :lol: but Max was so disobedient hahaha :lol: so maybe these boys might be a little more obedient!  hehe!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

*Hugs* to you Sarah! You've been a member here for quite a while so I know how much you adore Max; though he has passed, he still is your baby boy and such a loyal dog to you I'm sure, so I know he will be content to see his mum happy  

Congrats on the new pup, possibly 2 new pups!! Keep us updated.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Wonderful news! I'm very happy for you.  When I lost my Pom, I thought I'd wait ages to get another dog because the pain was so great, but then I came across Pip and Roo and just fell in love with them. Adopting them was one of the best things I ever did. Of course, no dog can ever replace another, but I think a new puppy (or puppies! ) will bring you a lot of joy.  Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEP! SO EXCITED! 

We're home from the breeders house - both boys are ours! 

The breeder is really nice and a great breeder! It was so wierd! She knows Max's breeder and says all the breeders hate her! She inbreeds all her dogs and breeds loads of them, and doesn't even know which puppies belong to which dog. She doesn't even check up on them - she's a puppy farmer!  We had no idea about puppy farms when we bought Max though because we'd never had one before! The breeder bought a dog from her a while back because she felt so sorry for it (it was 2 when she got her), and it died at the same age as Max - the exact same way!!!!  We spent ages talking about how angry we are with that breeder! I don't know how she sleeps at night!!

But we talked for hours with the breeder about chihuahuas LOL - plus she knows how we're feeling since she has lost chis too! She's such a nice woman!

Anyways.. It was a little emotional because she has a chihuahua who looks exactly like Max, it was a girl but she had the exact same colouring, face, expression, eyes, etc as Max. We felt like we were looking at Max, we just wanted to take her home!  Also, she has a photo of Max's brother on her wall because she has used him as a stud dog before - she even owns Max's niece! It made us smile because it was like she's got Max's family there! 

She has 5 chihuahuas (not including the pups) and a pug! She showed us them all - and had both parents there! All her chihuahuas were absoloutly gorgeous - and so nice natured! We couldn't believe it - Max was so snappy and didn't like other people touching him :lol: but her chis are all lovely and so placid! She said not even her boys fight together!

We definitely couldn't have chose - they are both absoloutly gorgeous! Sadly, the girl who wasn't doing too good, died. 

She was so happy we're taking both boys, and is so relieved that we've had experience with chihuahuas!

We were so shocked when we seen them!!! We never seen Max until he was 6 weeks old, and the puppies are just 3 days old! They looked big in the picture but when we seen them they were like tiny mice! SO CUTE!!! We didn't hold them though, because our hands were too cold from the snow lol!

WE'RE SO EXCITED NOW! 
Got a few photos but I couldn't get good pictures because they were so squirmy and moving all over the place hehe!

They also have white stomachs! I took these on my iPhone so you might not be able to see too good - but they are stunning colours!


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Omigoodness! They are precious! Does the blue one have a teeny white beard?!?! Now THAT'S adorable!!!!! 
Congratulations, so so much! I'm so happy you found a good breeder and you're so thrilled about bringing them home! That's really special she had some pups and knowledge of Max's extended family, too. Was meant to be!! 
Now the wait, right?!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What pretty coats on all of the babies. I think the mum is pretty sounds like it all worked out.. Congratulations


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I think this is great news, I think it will be good for you to have the pitter patter of puppy feet around the house again!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks! 
& Same here! It's like it's meant to be, with her having Max's relations, etc. 
I was 9 when Max was born :shock: and I'm 19 now! So we forgot everything we need to do when having a puppy in the house, nevermind two!! :lol: We've been refreshing our memories! 

The breeder always makes sure all her puppies are paper trained before leaving her house though~ so that's a big weight off our minds! :lol: lol!


----------

